# After long time uptime , I have to reboot to use USB Flash



## mfaridi (Aug 24, 2010)

I do not why this happen , it happen for me always after long time uptime , when I connect USB flash drive to my system , I see this error in /var/logs/messages

```
root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x0325 product 0xac02 bus uhub2
Aug 23 15:51:02 mfaridi kernel: umass1: <OCZ Technology RALLY2, class 0/0, rev 2.00/11.00, addr 2> on uhub2
Aug 23 15:51:02 mfaridi kernel: umass1: BBB reset failed, IOERROR
Aug 23 15:51:02 mfaridi kernel: umass1: BBB bulk-in clear stall failed, IOERROR
Aug 23 15:51:02 mfaridi kernel: umass1: BBB bulk-out clear stall failed, IOERROR
Aug 23 15:51:02 mfaridi kernel: umass1: BBB reset failed, IOERROR
Aug 23 15:51:02 mfaridi kernel: umass1: BBB bulk-in clear stall failed, IOERROR
Aug 23 15:51:02 mfaridi kernel: umass1: BBB bulk-out clear stall failed, IOERROR
Aug 23 15:51:02 mfaridi kernel: umass1: BBB reset failed, IOERROR
Aug 23 15:51:02 mfaridi kernel: umass1: BBB bulk-in clear stall failed, IOERROR
Aug 23 15:51:02 mfaridi kernel: umass1: BBB bulk-out clear stall failed, IOERROR
Aug 23 15:51:02 mfaridi kernel: umass1: BBB reset failed, IOERROR
Aug 23 15:51:02 mfaridi kernel: umass1: BBB bulk-in clear stall failed, IOERROR
Aug 23 15:51:02 mfaridi kernel: umass1: BBB bulk-out clear stall failed, IOERROR
Aug 23 15:51:02 mfaridi kernel: umass1: BBB reset failed, IOERROR
Aug 23 15:51:02 mfaridi kernel: umass1: BBB bulk-in clear stall failed, IOERROR
Aug 23 15:51:02 mfaridi kernel: umass1: BBB bulk-out clear stall failed, IOERROR
Aug 23 15:51:09 mfaridi kernel: umass1: at uhub2 port 1 (addr 2) disconnected
Aug 23 15:51:09 mfaridi kernel: umass1: detached
Aug 23 15:51:14 mfaridi kernel: uhub2: device problem (IOERROR), disabling port 2
```
 and I can not mount it with mount command and when I type this command 

```
mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /mnt/Mostafa/
```
I see this error

```
mount_msdosfs: /dev/da0s1: : No such file or directory
```
and I can not use my USB drive or USB Flash 
but after reboot system I do not see this error and everything work good 

this happen for me  5 times , and always happen after long time uptime
I do not want reset system . because it is special system and work like Server for me 
How I can solve this problem without reboot system ?


----------



## mfaridi (Aug 24, 2010)

I test another Flash drive or USB Flash , it problem is happen again and I can not mount it


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 24, 2010)

Next time lease provide also output of `$ ls /dev/da*`

For errors above my conclusion is that it's your flash fault... Dose similar things happen with other flash as well?


----------



## mfaridi (Aug 24, 2010)

when I type this 

```
ls /dev/da*
```
I see this

```
ls: No match.
```
 
Yes this is happen for other flash drive too


----------



## mfaridi (Aug 24, 2010)

another thing 
when I plug flash drive . for two second LED of flash turn ON and after that LED of flash Drive turn OFF


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 24, 2010)

Did you try plugging flash in other USB plug? Perhaps this one (plug/controller) is broken?


----------



## mfaridi (Aug 24, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Did you try plugging flash in other USB plug? Perhaps this one (plug/controller) is broken?



Yes 
My mainboard has 4 USB port , I test all of them and still have problem , I test front USB port of case and I see I have that problem too


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 24, 2010)

Just tested my server (FreeBSD-8.1 amd64) If I have similar problem (current uptime 7days 3h), No problem at all...

This is probably some hardware specific problem.... btw:
What FreeBSD version are you using?
And what motherboard?


Sorry I can't really help you with this one.
I think you should post this on mailing list


----------



## mfaridi (Aug 24, 2010)

I use FreeBSD 8 amd64 and this is my uptime 

```
3:25PM  up 55 days, 21:19, 8 users, load averages: 1.17, 1.00, 1.08
```
this is problem fix if I reboot my system .but I can not reboot system right now and it is so busy


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 24, 2010)

Have you tried restarting /etc/rc.d/defvs with and without the USB inserted? There was also a trick to reinitialise the USB by echoing something to it, but I forget what it was


----------



## lme@ (Aug 24, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Have you tried restarting /etc/rc.d/defvs with and without the USB inserted? There was also a trick to reinitialise the USB by echoing something to it, but I forget what it was



You mean `# :>/dev/da0` but that does not work here because there's no more da0 device.


----------



## mfaridi (Aug 25, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Have you tried restarting /etc/rc.d/defvs with and without the USB inserted? There was also a trick to reinitialise the USB by echoing something to it, but I forget what it was



NO I do not test  this , because before I see your post , I have to reset my system after 55 days , because I have move some files with USB Flash and work on it 
In next time I will test this and try reset defvs
This problem happen always after long time uptime


----------



## lme@ (Aug 25, 2010)

You could also try `# usbconfig reset`


----------

